# à vendre



## blaisoth (5 Avril 2010)

Ca y est, je jette l'éponge. Voici donc un iBook G4 12" à vendre en un morceau ou en plusieurs suivant ce qui vous intéresse. Il est en bon état mis à part la carte mère qui doit avoir des problèmes de soudure ...
J'ai en plus un DD de 100Go, 1Go de RAM et une housse.


----------



## iMacounet (5 Avril 2010)

Il ya les petites annonces de Macgé pour ça. 

Skoi le problème exact de cet iBook ?


----------



## guitou.net (8 Avril 2010)

pour imacounet

http://forums.macg.co/musique/mao-295105.html#post5373535

pas très poli tout ça


----------

